# www.bettingtips.site introduction



## bettingtipssite (Oct 28, 2016)

*Hello people,

let me introduce you to our website for free and paid tips, with one of the lowest price's in the world...
we are owners of www.bettingtips.site and we are old tipsters with many years experience...
our website is made to help people with predictions which are very analysed carefully .... in that case we are offering one FREE TIP each day, and we are offering also paid single and paid double with minimum odd 1.90...
Single tips are specialy analysed many many hours and we are trying with all our knowledge about football to win the match... here is our site and you can visit it : www.bettingtips.site 

Regards,
bettingtips.site team,*


----------

